
Semantic Overflow - _pius
http://www.semanticoverflow.com/
======
mjs
I don't get why there are some many _overflow.com sites. It was already hard
to figure out which_ overflow.com to post to, and now it's even harder. The
only "solution" is to post to them all. Or aggregate them as
overflowoverflow.com as someone else suggests so you only need to read &
comment on one.

~~~
alexgartrell
whichoverflowshouldIposttooverflow.com

------
jcapote
someone should make overflowoverflow.com for all these sites

